# Paris Palace Hotels......



## nole_guapo (Jan 20, 2006)

Which is the best...George V? Ritz? Plaza Athenee? Crillon? Meurice? Bristol? Lancaster?.....Since Paris is considered to be one of the top sartorial vacation destinations---which hotel would be the very best and why?

My opinion....

George V- waaay to American

Ritz-wonderful, but old and stuffy

Meurice- Great location, but rooms leave a little to be desired

Plaza Athenee-- A little too Euro for my tastes, but wonderful rooms

Crillon- my favorite...Recently renovated, wonderful rooms, great location, and an air of exclusivity abounds.........


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

You left out a few -- the Prince de Galles, the Royal Monceau, the Scribe... I think the Lancaster is more of a small luxury hotel than a so-called Palace hotel.
However, as the palaces all now have prices approaching $700 to $1000 a night for a basic room, I just find the entire thought depressing.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

George V is the top hotel in Paris. It is not way too American, IMO. I personally prefer the Hilton Arc de Triomphe, and it is my choice when I stopover in Paris on flights in/out of Nigeria. The Prince de Galle is also very nice, it is a Starwood (Sheraton) property.

M8


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

I have no idea what you mean when you say George V is too American - no American Hotel I have stayed in bears any resemblence to it that I recognize (and that is not a criticism of American hotels). From a sartorialist's perspective Ritz is a little handier to Parisian points of interest (Charvet is virtually across the road and Old England is nearby) but V deserves it's repeated rankings amongst the world's best hotels.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

If I wanted a top hotel for a leisurely sartorial shopping expedition the Ritz would be my choice - for its convenient location, old-fashioned luxury, history, slightly decadent atmosphere, etc. Their prices are only moderately outrageous at 700 EUR a night. A pity about the proprietor - I'll say no more or else I might find myself in court. 

Maybe what nole guapo meant was that the George V is full of Americans.


----------



## nole_guapo (Jan 20, 2006)

No doubt about it, George V is truly a wonderful hotel. All I was saying is that it seems a little too prefabricated for my tastes. Having stayed several times, I always feel like 1) I am surrounded by Japanese and American tourists 2) That the hotel has a feel to it that does not seem as authentic as the Ritz or Crillon. With that being said, V has absolutely the best service that I have ever encountered in my life. However, the location, coupled with the previously mentioned points, combine to make me prefer Le Crillon to George V.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Rich said:


> If I wanted a top hotel for a leisurely sartorial shopping expedition the Ritz would be my choice - for its convenient location, old-fashioned luxury, history, slightly decadent atmosphere, etc. Their prices are only moderately outrageous at 700 EUR a night. A pity about the proprietor - I'll say no more or else I might find myself in court.


Neil Hamilton got to stay for free... well, maybe it wasn't free in the long run.

I've had dinner there, but I think I prefer the one in London.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I like the Ritz. Easy access to Charvet. The bar. 

But the $40 room service coffee!


----------

